# quotes



## jerry old (Jun 10, 2020)

We hear   war called murder, it is not: it is  suicide, (Ramsay MacDonald)

We can manage without butter but not, for example, without guns.  If we are attacked we can only defend ourselves with guns, not with butter (Goebbels)

We sure liberated the hell out of that town. (Anon. American GI,
reminds me  of the Vet GI; We had to destroy the village to save it.

God created war to teach American geography (Anon)


----------

